# Request: Skewb Hex / Skewb Tetrakaidecahedron Tutorial



## kimolas (Aug 1, 2013)

Edit: I understand that this is "not the place to ask questions," but this thread will hopefully contain tutorials. I am not asking any questions here; I'm only calling for a compilation of knowledge on this puzzle. I hope that this thread can stay where it is. 

Hi all, 

I received my Skewb Hex / Skewb Tetrakaidecahedron today. I also received my first Skewb, which I've learned to solve using the one-algorithm method that's popular on YouTube.

It seems that there are no pages dedicated to the Hex nor to its solution online. Any time someone does bring it up, however briefly, the solution is claimed to be "trivial," if one knows how to solve a Skewb ("and who doesn't, right?"). As a doctorate student in mathematics, I spend too much of my time trying to figure out "trivial" things as it is. 

The Hex could very well be anyone's first Skewb-type puzzle. What we need is a threaded discussion on solutions/algorithms for the Skewb Hex. It's fine to reference solutions to the Skewb, but truly standalone explanations and tutorials are much preferred.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

Just throwing it out there, but they are called PUZZLES. The whole goal of puzzles is to figure out how they work. Why don't you start by offering your own knowledge before you ask others about theirs?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 1, 2013)

So the question is, 'How do I solve Skewb variants?'

The answer is search.
There are many tutorials on YouTube if you don't want to read.


----------

